# Omni step/fridge relay



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Omni step works now that I have replaced (again) the switch.
Unfortunately when I start the engine it does not retract and the 12v supply to the fridge does not work. I suspect the relay but which one of the two under the bonnet is the fridge relay.
Alternatively how can you check a relay to see if it is operational?

Reading threads on this subject there is one from Swift that says failure is rare!

Ron


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Check the D+ Fuse, which suppies the signal that the engine is running. It will be a small fuse of about 2amps.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you... will check when next at Mh at W/E
You don't think that the relay may be shot?

Ron


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

sheringham said:


> Thank you... will check when next at Mh at W/E
> You don't think that the relay may be shot?
> 
> Ron


Could be, but the fuse is the cheapest and easiest thing to replace.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Jezport

Spent some time again today (Sunday) checking all of the fuses in the 12V Swift panel, the Fiat panel under the bonnet, the Sargeant 240 incoming mains and 12V fuse board plus the limit switch under the step. Could not find anything as you describe as no fuse was less than 10A.
The 2 Swift relays I jiggled about and there is a third relay adjacent to the Sargeant MCB panel which does not appear on any schematic. Also a single in line 12V 10Amp fuse hidden beneath the 240 board.

All seemed AOK but the step still remains extended when the engine is running. There is a buzzer but it does not sound and I cannot find where it is but it maybe between the door panel and the oven panel....either way I cannot get to it.

Seeking advise still!!!!

On the positive side I completed the reversing camera install and it works....wow!!!

Ron


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

What year is your van, Ron

Alan H


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Alan

Registered Jan 2004 so probably 2003.
Been up to the Mh again today, crawled underneath the bonnet. the alternator is almost inaccessible...looking for terminal D+. traced the wiring as best could but could see no fuse of any kind.
As can be seen I am no auto electrician.

Ron


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

On my 2006 swift ace there was a relay behind the cooker, and the the buzzer 
Guess it could be the same in your van 
Mine was defective and I had a good drip at Swift for hiding it away. 
Their excuse was it seldom failed and it was a universal site for all internal layouts . 
Not very helpful I thought at the time as I pulled the cooker out!! 
Good luck with yours 
Roger


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

My split charge relay and fuses are under this cover under the bonnet

Alan H


----------

